# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Κέρκυρας - ΟΛΚ (Corfu - CPA reports)

## fcuk

Αποφάσεις του *Οργανισμού Λιμένος Κέρκυρας* (ΟΛΚΕ) για τη χρήση της χερσαίας ζώνης στους Οθωνούς και στους Έρμονες, όπου και θα εκτελεστούν έργα βελτίωσης των λιμενικών υποδομών εγκρίθηκαν πρόσφατα από τον Γενικό Γραμματέα της Περιφέρειας Ιονίων Νήσων, κ. *Σωτήρη Βόσδο*.

Οι ενέργειες των μελών του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου και του Διευθύνοντος Συμβούλου του ΟΛΚΕ, σε συνεργασία με την Περιφέρεια Ιόνιων Νησιών, οδήγησαν στη λήψη των σχετικών αποφάσεων, οι οποίες καλύπτουν το κενό που αφορούσε τόσο στην σύσταση του φορέα διαχείρισης όσο και στο καθορισμό της λιμενικής ζώνης επιτρέποντας έτσι την αδειοδότηση των αντιστοίχων έργων. Το έργο βελτίωσης του λιμανιού στα *Αυλάκια Οθωνών* περιλαμβάνει την ανακατασκευή του λιμενοβραχίονα, νέα κρηπιδώματα, καθώς και κατασκευή αύλακα προσέγγισης των σκαφών. Ο προϋπολογισμός βάση των μέχρι τώρα στοιχείων της μελέτης ανέρχεται σε *3,1 εκατ. ευρώ*.

Η κατασκευή αλιευτικού καταφυγίου στους *Έρμονες*, προϋπολογισμού *2,3 εκατ. ευρώ*, περιλαμβάνει κατασκευή προσήνεμου, υπήνεμου μώλου, καθώς και προστατευτικά κρηπιδώματα.

Με την έγκριση των αποφάσεων μπαίνει πλέον στην τελική ευθεία η δρομολόγηση των διαδικασιών για την ενεργοποίηση της χρηματοδότησης των έργων από το *3ο Κ.Π.Σ.*. Στόχος της Περιφέρειας είναι τα έργα, τα οποία και θα λύσουν το έλλειμμα λιμενικών υποδομών στις δύο αυτές περιοχές να ξεκινήσουν το συντομότερο δυνατό. 
Δώρα Σγάρτσου

ΠΗΓΗ -www.traveldailynews.gr-

----------


## CORFU

για το λιμανι τηs κερκυραs μεχρι σημερα αναμενομενεs αφιξειs για το 2008 ειναι 393

----------


## CORFU

πρωτη αφιξη σημερα στην κερκυρα με το πλοιο zenith για το 2008

----------


## CORFU

Αυξηση επιβατων και οχηματων την περιοδο του Πασχα για το λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs.  Αφιξειs 2007   επιβατεs 30000   oχηματα 7600.  Αφιξειs 2008 επιβατεs  34150    οχηματα 8800.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Φωτο απο την ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ τον Αυγουστο του 2007΄.

kerkira 101.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Αυριο στην Κερκυρα θα εχουμε Queen Elizabeth 2, Splendor, Arcadia, The Calypso, The Emerald. Aν προλαβω και φωτο.

----------


## Apostolos

Αν προλάβεις??? Με τέτοια διαμάντια μέσα πρέπει να προλάβεις! Τυχερε!

----------


## CORFU

Σημερινεs φωτο απο το λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs. Αφιερωμενεs στο φιλο Apostolos

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιος ο corfu.....

----------


## kalypso

εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες φίλε Corfu!!

----------


## Apostolos

Σε ζηλεεεευωωωωω!!!

----------


## CORFU

Το Οcean Village σημερα στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs

----------


## CORFU

To crystal serenity σημερα στην Κερκυρα
crystal.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Διαφημιστικη φωτο στην εισοδο του νεου λιμενα Κερκυραs

kerkyra.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To μισοβυθισμένο City of Corfu του Αρώνη είναι ακόμη κάπου εκεί γύρω ή φιλοτιμήθηκε κανείς να το απομακρύνει? Δέκα χρόνια περάσαν από τότε που κάηκε...

----------


## esperos

Απομακρύνθηκε  και  βυθίστηκε  για  να  γίνει  υποβρύχια  ατραξιόν. ¶λλες  λεπτομέρειες  δεν  μπόρεσα  να  μάθω  σχετικά  με  το  μέρος  και  την  ακριβή  ημερομηνία.

----------


## CORFU

To Emerald Princess σημερα στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs
emerald.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Το easy cruise one πριν απο λιγο φωτογραφημενο απο το μπαλκονι του σπιτιου μου

easy 1.jpg

easy 3.jpg

easy 2.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Οriana και Ocean Village σημερα στην Κερκυρα

foto 1.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Το ALEXANDER σημερα στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs

foto 1.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Το ALEXANDER σημερα στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs


καλησπέρα φίλε corfu πολύ ωραία η φωτό σου αλλά και πολύ όμορφο σκαρί

----------


## scoufgian

> αλλά και πολύ όμορφο σκαρί


λατσης γαρ......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

2 φοτο του NOORDAM

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωραία και επιβλητική πλώρη.!!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικά στοιχεία για το καράβι μας.

το όνομά του το πήρε από το σημείο του βορρά πάνω σε μια πυξίδα.
Είναι της Holland America Line κατασκευάστηκε το 2006 στν Ιταλία στο Fincantieri Marghera shipyard.
GT 82500
μήκος 285 m
πλάτος 32,20 m
ταχύτητα 22 knots

engine. 3 x 16.000 hp kai 2 x 12.000 hp της codac
turbo 18.000 hp συνολικής ιπποδύναμης 84.000 hp.
κατανάλωση 216 tons πετρελαίου την ημέρα.

800px-Noordam.jpg

πηγή wikipedia.com

----------


## CORFU

SPLENDOUR OF THE SEAS καθε πεμπτη στη Κερκυρα

foto 1.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Tο THE WORLD για μια και μοναδικη φορα στη Κερκυρα.Η ιδαιτεροτιτα του βαπουριου ειναι οτι η πελατεs ειναι ιδιοκτητεs απο τηs καμπινεs

foto 1.jpg

foto 2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Γειά σου φίλε CORFU με τα ωραία  σου. Ακούραστος ρεπορτερ της κίνησης στην Κέρκυρα. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικά στοιχεία για το πανέμορφο αυτό παπόρι.

κατασκευή 2002 
ναυπηγείο Fosen Mek. Verksteder A/S in Rissa, Norway
σημαία bahamas
μήκος 197 m
πλάτος 30 m
βύθισμα 6.7 m
GT 43.524 
ταχύτητα 18.5 Knots

250 άτομα προσωπικό

106 apartments, 19 studio apartments, και 40 studios τα οποία όπως είπε και ο φίλος CORFU. οι πελάτες είναι ιδιοκτήτες των καμπίνων.

πηγή. wikipedia

----------


## CORFU

15Αυγουστοs στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs το ΤΗΕ ΕΜΕRALD και EASY CRUISE ONE

foto 1.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Aλλο ενα ομορφο καραβι χθεs στην Κερκυρα <<ΑΤΗΕΝΑ>>

athena.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Και μια βραδυνη φωτο του Royal Clipper

----------


## CORFU

To Grand Princess σημερα στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ωραίο φθινοπωρινό τοπίο το οποίο συμπληρώνεται με αυτό το υπέροχο κρουαζιερόπλοιο. :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

Και το Insignia

insignia.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Το Norwegian Jade στην Κερκυρα
JADE 1.jpg

JADE 2.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Tην Πεμπτη 23/10/08 θα καταπλευσουν στην Κερκυρα το Grand Mistral-Spendour of the seas-Silver wind-Norwegian jade-Oriana-Artemis

----------


## CORFU

τo Opera σημερα στην Κερκυρα

OPERA.jpg

----------


## Leo

Οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε μου CORFU είναι φανταστικές και θα σου πρότεινα να μπείς στον κόπο να ρίξεις μια ματιά κι *εδώ*... :Wink: . Τι λές?

----------


## scoufgian

συμφωνω με το leo ,οτι οι ανταποκρισεις του φιλου corfu ,απο το πανεμορφο νησι της Κερκυρας ,ειναι φανταστικες..........Μπραβο!!!

----------


## CORFU

Προταση του Αντιδημαρχου Σαγιαδαs προs το Δημο Κερκυραιων για συσταση πορθμειακηs γραμμηs Κερκυραs-Σαγιαδαs με ανοιχτου τυπου φερρυ

----------


## sea_serenade

......η οποία γραμμή έχει σταματήσει εδώ και πολλά πολλά χρόνια. Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι Σαγιάδα - Κέρκυρα είναι γύρω στη μισή ώρα, το πολύ 40 λεπτά!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> Αυξηση επιβατων και οχηματων την περιοδο του Πασχα για το λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs.  Αφιξειs 2007   επιβατεs 30000   oχηματα 7600.  Αφιξειs 2008 επιβατεs  34150    οχηματα 8800.


Συμπέρασμα
μάλλον οι πιο πολύ ταξιδεύουν με βεντούρη :Razz:  :Razz: 
πλάκα πλάκα λίγο φτιάξιμο να πέσει στο λιμάνι και θα είναι σχεσόν τέλειο

----------


## .voyager

Παλιότερη προσέγγιση του MSC ARMONIA στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας.

----------


## CORFU

Και μια φωτο απο κοντα του The World
Εικόνα031.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Σημερα στην βροχερη Κερκυρα το Costa Concordia

COSTA 1.jpg

COSTA 2.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Aκριβωs στην καρδια του Χειμωνα μια καλοκαιρινη φωτο ειναι οτι πρεπει.Wind Surf στην Κερκυρα.
IMG_9118.jpg

----------


## CORFU

299 οι αναμενομενεs αφιξειs κρουαζιεροπλοιων για το 2009 στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs απο 394 που ηταν περσι

----------


## CORFU

στασημα εδω και πολυ καιρο τα εργα για κατασκευη μαριναs στο παλαιο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs

----------


## ελμεψη

H φωτογραφια ειναι ενος φιλου,αν και δεν φαινεται πολυ καλα ειναι ενα φουσκωτο σκαφος που για καποιο λογο βρεθηκε τα πανω κατω.Δυστυχως το λογο δεν τον γνωριζουμε.Ολα αυτα εξελιχθηκαν στην Κερκυρα.
Κερκυρα.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ιστιοφόρο μισοβυθιστικε στο βόρειο τμήμα του στενού και αποτελέι ναυτιλιακό κίνδυνο όπως είδαμε στο παρακάτω δελτίο τύπου του ΥΕΝ (http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=35002):
Εισροή υδάτων παρουσίασε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή βόρεια του στενού Ν.Κέρκυρας, το Ι/Φ σκάφος «BLADE» σημαίας Ιταλίας, με πέντε (05) αλλοδαπούς επιβαίνοντες. 
¶μεσα έσπευσε για παροχή βοήθειας πλωτό περιπολικό του Λιμενικού Σώματος, στο οποίο επιβιβάστηκαν οι πέντε (05) αλλοδαποί, καλά στην υγεία τους και μεταφέρθηκαν ασφαλώς στο λιμένα Κέρκυρας. 
Το παραπάνω σκάφος ημιβυθίστηκε, ενώ δεν έχει παρατηρηθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση. 
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή. 

Και της σχετική προαγγελία μέσω NAVTEX:
ZCZC KA44
180235 UTC AUG 09
KERKYRA RADIO NAVWARN 0183/09
SEMISUNK SAILING BOAT ADRIFT
IN PSN 39-47N 019-21E ON 180200 UTC
DANGEROUS TO NAVIGATION
NNNN

----------


## CORFU

αυξηση 20000 επιβατων ειχαμε στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs τουs θερινουs μηνεs λογο Εγναντιαs οδου απο τα στοιχεια που εδωσε το λιμεναρχειο τηs Κερκυραs στην δημοσιοτητα.

----------


## CORFU

απο τα πιο ομορφα και ακριβα!!! κρουαζιεροπλοια
sea dream ii..jpg
sea dream ii,.jpg

----------


## CORFU

αναχωρηση του royal clipper

foto 1.jpg
foto 2.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Φιλε μου ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για αυτες τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες!!!!

----------


## CORFU

Κυριακατικη πρωινη θεα απο το πισω μεροs το σπιτιου μου {legent of the seas}
iegent.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φωτογραφίες μοναδικής ομορφιάς, από αυτές που μας φτιάχνουν τη μέρα... Ευχαρσιτούμε CORFU να είσαι καλά. :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

legent of the seas στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs
foto.jpg

----------


## CORFU

πριν απο λιγο η αναχωρηση του grand princess

foto 1.jpg

foto 2.jpg

foto3.jpg

----------


## CORFU

silver whisper πριν απο λιγο για ολουs τουs φιλουs

silver.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

COSTA FORTUNA-OOSTERDAM Στο λιμανι της Κερκυρας...

dokimakos21, η φωτογραφία σου τποθετήθηκε εδώ γι *αυτόν* τον λόγο.

----------


## CORFU

GRAND MISTRAL σημερα στο λιμανι μαs

----------


## CORFU

στην Κερκυρα για τηs εκδηλωσειs τηs Ρωσικηs εβδομαδαs κατεπλευσε το παρακατο πολεμικο πλοιο

----------


## erwdios

Μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις το θέμα ΞΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ που βρίσκεται στην ενότητα του ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ συνάντησα αυτό το καραβάκι στην Κέρκυρα ξέρει κανείς ποιο είναι??
P7060265.jpg

----------


## xaloba

Στην πρυμνη διακρινεται ξεκαθαρα το "Ρενα Σ 2"  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

αυτο το καλοκαιρι εκανε το δρομολογιο Παργα-Κερκυρα καθημερινα με τουριστεs

----------


## Leo

Είνα αυτό που ένα διάστημα ήταν δεμένο στην Σαλαμίνα? Νομίζω το είχα δει μερικές φορές εκεί, το έχω φωτογραφίσει κιόλας.

----------


## sylver23

Ειναι του Σαρρή (sarris cruises) τουριστικό,με εδρα την Κέρκυρα.

----------


## CORFU

χαμοs στο λιμανι λογο του απαγορευτικου απο κοσμο και οχηματα αφου δεν αποπλεει κανενα πλοιο

----------


## CORFU

grand princess αροδο στην Κερκυρα

----------


## stratoscy

> grand princess αροδο στην Κερκυρα



Φιλέ μου συγχαρητήρια για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

σημερα στο λιμανι τηs Kερκυραs το Astoria και la belle de adriatigue.

foto 1.jpg

----------


## CORFU

χθεs στην Κερκυρα το Queen Victoria.

quin1.jpg

queen2.jpg

----------


## CORFU

το ομορφο Νoordam στην Κερκυρα.

----------


## CORFU

2 φωτο απο το shilver whisper

----------


## CORFU

Aνημερα Χριστουγεννων το costa pacifica στην Κερκυρα

----------


## Νικόλας

αφήνοντας την ΄Κέρκυρα πίσω μας !!
κατα τις 7 το πρωί 
P1040160.jpg
(κατανόηση για την φώτο μια ψηφιακούλα έχω  :Very Happy: )

----------


## CORFU

421 πλοια ειναι προγραματισμενα να ερθουν Κερκυρα για το 2010 με επανεμφανιση Νorwegian και μετα απο πολλα χρονια τηs Celebrity.

----------


## CORFU

καλη και αυτη ειναι αφου ειναι απο τα χερακια σου........

----------


## CORFU

ολοκληρωνεται και η νεα προβλητα στο λιμανι
phpHC96JgAM.jpg

----------


## CORFU

σημερα στην Κερκυρα
mariner 1.jpg

mariner 2.jpg

mariner 3.jpg

mariner 4.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Αχαιός - Αικατερίνη Π - Νικόλαος...ξημερώματα Δευτέρας 13 Σεπτεμβρίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106450

----------


## vinman

*Νικόλαος - Αικατερίνη Π....το ξημέρωμα....13 Σεπτεμβρίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107865

----------


## CORFU

foto1.jpg

foto2.jpg
χθεs στην Κερκυρα ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα και εντυπωσιακα πλοια στον κοσμο

----------


## CORFU

marina.jpg
costa marina στην αγκυρα

----------


## CORFU

foto1.jpg

foto2.jpg
insignia στα στενα Κερκυραs-Αλβανιαs

----------


## CORFU

http://www.corfupress.com/bulletin/2...-to-septembrio

----------


## CORFU

silver cloud
silver.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Αegean Odyssey
aegean1.jpg

aegean2.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Γνωρίζει κανείς, εάν τα Καλιόπη, Κρίστι και Σωτηράκις Ι εξακολουθούν να ταξιδεύουν για Αλβανία ή έχουν σταματήσει λόγω Χειμώνα;

----------


## CORFU

http://www.corfupress.com/bulletin/2...bernito-skafos

----------


## CORFU

http://www.corfupress.com/bulletin/2...a-kai-epibates

----------


## CORFU

Silver Cloud10-10-10 002.JPG

----------


## CORFU

http://www.corfupress.com/news/index...atid=104:1page

----------


## despo

Καλή συλλογή κάνουμε, βλέπω στο τέλος να είμαστε μειοψηφία στην ίδια μας τη χώρα. Μαζεύουμε απο Ανατολάς, μαζεύουμε απο Δύση, μαζεύουμε και απο Βόρεια, αντε με το καλό και απο Νότο να μην έχουμε ... και παράπονο.

----------


## CORFU

ploia 022.jpg
QUEEN ELIZABETH  CRYSTAL SERENITY

----------


## CORFU

ploia 042.jpg
αναχωρηση απο Κερκυρα

----------


## CORFU

αλλη μια καλοκαιρινη αναχωρηση
092-001.jpg
RIVIERA

----------


## despo

Εκτακτες προσεγγίσεις των πλοίων της κοινοπραξίας Ανεκ/Σουπερφαστ αυριο στο λιμάνι 24/7, 31/7, 7/8 έρχόμενα απο Αγκώνα καθως και 13/8 προς Αγκώνα.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Νέα τουριστική προβλήτα για το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας*

----------


## CORFU

Η προβλητα ηταν ετοιμη απο την Ανοιξη απλοs εγιναν τωρα τα εγκαινια

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στατιστικά στοιχεία Κρουαζιέρας για το λιμάνι Κέρκυρας  Μαΐου 2016*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στατιστικά στοιχεία Κρουαζιέρας για το λιμάνι Κέρκυρας Ιουνίου και 6μήνου 2016*

----------


## Nautilia News

* Λιμάνι Κέρκυρας: Σταθερή πορεία στις αφίξεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων και τον Οκτώβριο*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...-ton-oktovrio/ .

----------


## CORFU

Αύξηση 15,2% παρουσίασε ο αριθμός των επισκεπτών κρουαζιέρας για το δεκάμηνο του ΅16 με 664.747 επιβάτες έναντι των 576.832 το αντίστοιχο διάστημα του 2015, με  87.915 περισσότερους. Οι προσεγγίσεις αντίστοιχα σκαρφάλωσαν τις 448 έναντι των 382 την περσινή χρονιά, σημειώνοντας  αύξηση 17,3% με 66 κρουαζιερόπλοια περισσότερα.
Ο φετινός Οκτώβριος κινήθηκε οριακά μειούμενος  σε σχέση με πέρυσι  αφού προσέγγισαν το λιμάνι  61 κρουαζιερόπλοια με 87.454 επιβάτες έναντι των 60 κρουαζιερόπλοιων και 89.450 επιβατών το 2015, ενώ η πληρότητα  των πλοίων άγγιξε το 84,7%  έναντι  του 83,7% της περσινής  χρονιάς.
 Η πόλη της Κερκύρας αλλά και γενικότερα η οικονομία του νησιού τονώθηκε από την καθημερινή και αυξημένη προσέλευση των επισκεπτών αλλά και των πληρωμάτων  των κρουαζιερόπλοιων αφού σχεδόν καθημερινά 2 με 3 κρουαζιερόπλοια προσέγγιζαν το λιμάνι δημιουργώντας αίσθημα αισιοδοξίας για την συνέχεια της τουριστικής περιόδου που προβλέπεται να ολοκληρωθεί με τις 34 προσεγγίσεις (Νοέμβριος  & Δεκέμβριος) μέχρι το τέλος του έτους. 
  Αναφέρονται ενδεικτικά οι κάτωθι προσεγγίσεις :   την Τρίτη 4.10  | 3 κ/ζπλοία & 6.292 επισκέπτες, (υψηλότερη επίδοση για τον μήνα Οκτώβριο)   την  Τρίτη 11.10  | 5 κ/ζπλοία &  5.964 επισκέπτες,   την  Τεταρτη 26.10 | 3 κ/ζπλοία & 4.948 επισκέπτες   την  Παρασκευη 28.10 | 3 κ/ζπλοία & 3.668 επισκέπτες (ημέρα εθνικής εορτής)
 Τα στοιχεία της επιβατικής κίνησης όσον αφορά τη χώρα προέλευσης έχουν ως εξής: Αμετάβλητη παραμένει η πρωτοκαθεδρία της Αγγλικής Αγοράς για το 10μηνο του 2016 με 144.491  επισκέπτες έναντι των 143.893 του 2015, με αύξηση 0,4% και μερίδιο 21,7% της συνολικής επιβατικής κίνησης, η Γερμανική αγορά σταθερά στην 2η θέση κατά την διάρκεια όλης της χρονιάς ανεβάζοντας  τα ποσοστά της κατα 25,7% (2η καλύτερη επίδοση όπως φαίνεται στον πίνακα) με 22.093 περισσότερους  επιβάτες  και 108.029 επισκέπτες  έναντι των 85.936 του Ά15, και μερίδιο  της τάξης του 16,3% της επιβατικής κίνησης, η Ιταλική Αγορά παραμένει στην 3η θέση κατάταξης της επισκεψιμότητας με 93.866 επισκέπτες και συνολικό μερίδιο 14,1%, η Αμερικανική αγορά κατέγραψε την μεγαλύτερη ποσοστιαία αύξηση της χρονιάς με 43,8% και 23.197 περισσότερους επιβάτες διατηρώντας την 4η θεση με συνολικά 76.101 ημερήσιους επισκέπτες και μερίδιο 11,4%, η Ισπανική αγορά παραμένει στην 5η θέση με 40.357 επισκέπτες με 6.624 περισσότερους και αύξηση 19,6%, η Γαλλική  αγορά  στην 6η θέση  με 36.458 επιβάτες και μερίδιο  5,5%, η Αυστραλία με 19.584 επισκέπτες  και μερίδιο 2,9%, ενώ ο Καναδάς με 19.117 σημείωσε  την 2η μεγαλύτερη ποσοστιαία  αύξηση της χρονιάς με 30,7% και μερίδιο  2,9%, Οι αγορές της Ελβετίας,Αυστρίας, Βραζιλίας, Βελγιου, Ολλανδίας παρουσιάζουν σημαντική αύξηση επισκεψιμότητας κατα την διάρκεια  του τρέχοντος έτους, ενώ σε αντίθετους ρυθμούς κινείται η Κίνα με οριακή μείωση.
 Τέλος, σε ό,τι αφορά την περίοδο 2017 για την Κρουαζιέρα στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας, έχουν επισημοποιηθεί  400 προσεγγίσεις με 630.000 επιβάτες  περίπου ενώ αναμένεται να προστεθούν και άλλες εταιρείες με μικρότερου βεληνεκούς πλοία το επόμενο διαστημα.
 Πηγή: businessnews.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Απαγορευτικό σήμερα στην Κέρκυρα και δουλεύουν μόνο τα κλειστού τύπου.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Με δύο προσθήκες πλοίων (μια παλιά και μια νέα) τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια Κέρκυρα – Ηγουμενίτσα*_-Επιστρέφει το Ίωνας το οποίο ολοκλήρωσε τη ναύλωσή του στην Εσθονία_
_-Νέα προσθήκη στη γραμμή το Αλκίνοος (πρώην Αμάλθεια) από την Εύβοια_
*Του Θοδωρή Σταλίδη*
Δύο «νέα» πλοία πρόκειται να προστεθούν σε λίγο καιρό στην γραμμή Κέρκυρα – Ηγουμενίτσα, προκειμένου να αντιμετωπιστεί όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα η αυξημένη κίνηση του καλοκαιριού.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα, επιστρέφει το πλοίο Ίωνας της 2WAYFARRIES, το οποίο ολοκλήρωσε την ναύλωσή του στην Εσθονία, η οποία ξεκίνησε τον Ιούνιο του 2015, έχει ήδη δηλωθεί στο Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών (ΣΑΣ) και από τον Απρίλη θα… ριχτεί και αυτό στην γραμμή Κέρκυρα – Ηγουμενίτσα.
Αυτή την στιγμή, το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου.

*έο πλοίο στη γραμμή*
Επίσης, αυτό καλοκαίρι θα υπάρξει και ένα ακόμα, νέο αυτή τη φορά πλοίο, το οποίο θα προστεθεί στη γραμμή από την εταιρία του κ. Κουλούρη.
Πρόκειται για το πλοίο ανοιχτού τύπου Αλκίνοος, πρώην Αμάλθεια, το οποίο ανήκε στην εταιρία Evoikos Lines και εκτελούσε δρομολόγια Γλύφα – Αγιόκαμπος στην Εύβοια.
Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι κατασκευασμένο το 2002 και τους θερινούς μήνες έχει χωρητικότητα 592 επιβατών.
*Πως διαμορφώνεται πλέον η γραμμή*
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως την εβδομάδα που μας έρχεται πρόκειται να πραγματοποιηθεί σύσκεψη στο Λιμεναρχείο για τον καθορισμό των νέων δρομολογίων που θα ισχύσουν από την περίοδο του Πάσχα και κατά τους θερινούς μήνες.
Έτσι, τα 12 πλέον πλοία που θα… ριχτούν στη γραμμή Κέρκυρα – Ηγουμενίτσα είναι:
*Αμφίδρομα*: Νικόλαος, ¶νω Χώρα και Ίωνας.
*Κλειστού τύπου*: ¶γιος Σπυρίδωνας, Αγία θεοδώρα και Κέρκυρα Εξπρές.

*Ανοιχτού τύπου (παντόφλες)*: Αλκίνοος, Κέρκυρα, Νάντη, Ειρήνη, Ελένη και Νηρέας
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ετοιμάζονται να «δέσουν» τα καράβια: Οι άκαρπες συναντήσεις ναυτεργατών με πλοιοκτήτες φέρνουν 48ωρες απεργίες*Συντάκτης:
-Newsroom- -

19/10/2017 | 20:11


*Corfupost.gr - Η Κέρκυρα με μια ματιά*40
SHARES
Facebook
Twitter
Facebook Messenger






*Το πλάνο των κινητοποιήσεων θΆ ανακοινώνεται τουλάχιστον 5 μέρες νωρίτερα ώστε να είναι ενήμεροι οι πολίτες και οι επιχειρήσεις*
Με 48ωρες απεργίες ετοιμάζονται νΆ απαντήσουν οι ναυτεργάτες της Κέρκυρας, σύμφωνα με επιστολή που έστειλαν στο Υπουργείο, μετά την άκαρπη συνάντηση που είχαν με τον Γεν. Γραμματέα του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και τις πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρείες.
Στη συνάντηση αυτή οι εργαζόμενοι παρέθεσαν για ακόμα μια φορά τα πάγια αιτήματά τους και τα χρόνια προβλήματα που ταλανίζουν την πορθμειακή γραμμή, χωρίς όμως να λάβουν, όπως επισημαίνουν, σαφείς και ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις από τον Γεν. Γραμματέα του Υπουργείου.
Παράλληλα σημειώνουν ότι οι Πλοιοκτήτριες Εταιρείες αδιαφόρησαν πλήρως για τα αιτήματα και τα χρόνια προβλήματα των Ναυτεργατών της Πορθμειακής γραμμής Κέρκυρας – Ηγουμενίτσας, Ηγουμενίτσας – Λευκίμμης και Παξών.
Στην επιστολή τους αναφέρουν ότι πλέον το σωματείο , μετά από έκτακτη συνεδρίαση και αξιολογώντας όλα τα ανωτέρω αποφάσισε την κλιμάκωση του Ναυτεργατικού αγώνα με 48 ώρες επαναλαμβανόμενες απεργίες, η έναρξη των οποίων θα ανακοινωθεί εντός των προσεχών ημερών.
Αυτό που θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί είναι ότι το σωματείο θα ανακοινώσει τον προγραμματισμό 5 μέρες νωρίτερα, ώστε να είναι ενήμεροι οι πολίτες καθώς και οι επιχειρήσεις.
Σε ότι έχει να κάνει τέλος με τα αιτήματα των ναυτεργατών να σημειώσουμε ότι διεκδικούν να οριστεί στη ΣΣΕ χρόνος ανάπαυσης και σίτισης των πληρωμάτων σε 1 ώρα από 35 λεπτά που ισχύουν τώρα. Διεκδικούν παράλληλα, αύξηση 3 τις εκατό επί της ΣΣΕ και να μειωθούν οι ακινησίες των πλοίων που φτάνουν έως και τους 5 μήνες ετησίως.
Παράλληλα ζητάνε να δοθεί σε όλα τα πληρώματα το νυκτερινό επίδομα εργασίας, να προστεθεί ένας βοηθός μηχανής σε ανοιχτού τύπου πλοία. Και τέλος να προστίθεται κατά την θερινή περίοδο ένας επιπλέον επίκουρος στα κυλικεία των πλοίων ανοικτού τύπου.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Συνεχίζεται μέχρι τη Δευτέρα, η απεργία των Ναυτεργατών*Κείμενο: ΜΑΝΟΣ ΜΕΘΥΜΑΚΗΣ -
Παρασκευή 03 Νοέ 2017






*Συνέχεια στην απεργία μέχρι τις 6 το πρωί της Δευτέρας (και μετά βλέπουμε) αποφάσισαν οι Ναυτεργάτες της Κέρκυρας, η οποία, στις 6 το πρωί της Δευτέρας. – Συναντήθηκαν με το Δήμαρχο.
*
Η απεργία συνεχίζεται… Καθώς, το Σωματείο Ναυτεργατών Κέρκυρας «Ο ¶γιος Σπυρίδων» γνωστοποίησε πως αποφάσισε να συνεχίσει την απεργία του μέχρι το πρωί (6πμ) της Δευτέρας, έπειτα, από την, όπως λέει, άκαρπη συζήτηση στο υπουργείο ναυτιλίας
*Η ανακοίνωση του Σωματείου:*
Η διοίκηση του σωματείου μετά  από ομόφωνη απόφαση σε σημερινή γενική συνέλευση, έπειτα από νέα άκαρπη συζήτηση στο υπουργείο ναυτιλίας αποφάσισε την περαιτέρω κλιμάκωση της τοπικής απεργίας για άλλες 48 ώρες, με έναρξη το Σάββατο 4 Νοεμβρίου και ώρα 06:00 έως τη Δευτέρα 6 Νοεμβρίου και ώρα 06:00 με προοπτική κλιμάκωσης.
*Συναντήθηκαν με το Δήμαρχο
Εν τω μεταξύ, με το σωματείο των ναυτεργατών συναντήθηκε το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής, ο Δήμαρχος Κέρκυρας, Κώστας Νικολούζος.
Ο Δήμαρχος εξέφρασε τη στήριξή του στα δίκαια αιτήματα και τον  αγώνα των ναυτεργατών που επιδιώκουν την καλή λειτουργία  της πορθμειακής γραμμής, την προστασία της ασφάλειας των επιβατών και την απρόσκοπτη επικοινωνία της Κέρκυρας με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα που τίθεται σε κίνδυνο στη διάρκεια του χειμώνα με την αποδρομολόγηση πορθμείων κλειστού τύπου, θέμα που θα έπρεπε να αποτελεί αίτημα του συνόλου της κερκυραϊκής κοινωνίας.
Επίσης, καταδίκασε την αδιαλλαξία ενός εκ των πλοιοκτητών της γραμμής,  εξαιτίας της οποίας βρίσκονται – για τέταρτη ημέρα  – σε ομηρεία οι κάτοικοι, οι επισκέπτες και οι επαγγελματίες της Κέρκυρας.
Τέλος, ο  Δήμαρχος καλεί τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη, Υπουργείο, πλοιοκτήτες και ναυτεργάτες,  να βρουν κοινωνικά δίκαιη λύση επωφελεία της Κέρκυρας, ενώ δεσμεύτηκε να ασκήσει κάθε δυνατή πίεση προς την Κυβέρνηση στην κατεύθυνση αυτή
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## pantelis2009

*¶καρπη η συνάντηση ναυτεργατών – πλοιοκτητών, νέο ραντεβού τη Δευτέρα*Κείμενο: CorfuPress.com -
Σάββατο 11 Νοέ 2017






*Χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα έληξε η συνάντηση των ναυτεργατών της Κέρκυρας και της ΠΝΟ με την Ένωση Εφοπλιστών Πορθμείου Εσωτερικού με αποτέλεσμα, αν και η νέα συνάντηση που έχει προγραμματιστεί για τη Δευτέρα αποβεί άγονη, να είναι ορατός ο κίνδυνος νέας απεργίας.
*
Η συνάντηση πραγματοποιήθηκε στην Αθήνα, με συμμετοχή εκπροσώπων των πλοιοκτητών της Κέρκυρας, με αντικείμενο την υπογραφή νέας συλλογικής σύμβασης εργασίας για τους ναυτεργάτες των πορθμείων.
Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν πως μία μόνο μερίδα των πλοιοκτητών της γραμμής εξακολουθούν και κρατάνε σκληρή στάση και δεν κάνουν αποδεκτό κανένα από τα αιτήματα των εργαζομένων, ωστόσο, αν δεν υπάρξει μεταβολή στάσης, τότε νέα απεργία διαρκείας είναι πλέον ορατή…
*Η ανακοίνωση των ναυτεργατών*
¶καρπη για άλλη μία φορά απέβη η χθεσινή συνάντηση της ένωσης εφοπλιστών πορθμείων εσωτερικού με την ΠΝΟ και τα ναυτεργατικά σωματεία για την υπογραφή της συλλογικής σύμβασης εργασίας πληρωμάτων πορθμείων εσωτερικού και θα επαναληφθεί την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα.
Ευελπιστούμε να επικρατήσει σοβαρότητα, να πρυτανεύσει η λογική, άλλωστε τα αιτήματα είναι πασιφανές πως είναι δίκαια και να δοθεί τέλος στις συμπαιγνίες σε βάρος των ναυτεργατών και της ταλαιπωρίας του επιβατικού κοινού.
Η περαιτέρω μας στάση θα καθοριστεί μετά την αξιολόγηση των αποτελεσμάτων της νέας συνάντησης.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα νέα δρομολόγια των Κερκυραικων γραμμών από 1η Νοεμβρίου μετά και τις αλλαγές στην κοινοπραξία. Αναμένουμε και τα δρομολόγια της άλλης εταιρείας.

45000724_10212348471442483_4023192786395201536_n.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για να έχουμε πιο σφαιρική άποψη ας δούμε και τα δρομολόγια της κοινοπραξίας Kerkyra Seaways, καθώς και τα δρομολόγια από Λευκίμμη. 

45088606_10212356089232923_6293883481155960832_n.jpg 45123599_262645891063196_3117610219207655424_n.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τα πλοία που διαθέτει η κάθε κοινοπραξία. Η Kerkyralines έχει τα πλοία: ¶νω Χώρα, Κέρκυρα Express, Νικόλαος, Αγία Θεοδώρα, Αγία Τριάδα, Λευκίμμη, Ιωάννης Καποδίστριας, Μενεκράτης, Κέρκυρα & Αλκίνοος. Όπως βλέπουμε η εταιρεία γράφει όλα της τα πλοία, δηλαδή ανά πάσα στιγμή κάποια από τις παντόφλες μπορεί να φύγει και να κάνει το δρομολόγιο Λευκίμμη-Ηγουμενίτσα και το αντίστροφο.
Η άλλη κοινοπραξία δηλαδή η Kerkyra Seaways διαθέτει τα πλοία: Ίωνας, ¶γιος Σπυρίδων, Νηρέας, Νάντη, Ελένη & Αγία Ειρήνη.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ-348-03-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Διαλύθηκε η κοινοπραξία, εμπορικός “πόλεμος” στην πορθμειακή γραμμή!*Κείμενο: CorfuPress.com -
Τρίτη 27 Νοέ 2018






Facebook Twitter Google+ 
 Pinterest Viber*Οι εμπορικές εξελίξεις στο χώρο της ακτοπλοΐας το φετινό χειμώνα σε όλο το Ιόνιο, πρόκειται να επηρεάσουν τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές τόσο στην Κέρκυρα όσο και σε Κεφαλονιά και Ζάκυνθο για τα επόμενα πολλά χρόνια, με ορατή μία ισχυρή “μάχη επικράτησης”.*
Με τη διάλυση της κοινοπραξίας των φέρρυ στην πορθμειακή γραμμή Κέρκυρας – Ηγουμενίτσας εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες, ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει μάχη επικράτησης η οποία αναμένεται να ενταθεί τους πρώτους μήνες του 2019, κοντά στην έναρξη της τουριστικής περιόδου όταν και η κίνηση αυξάνεται.

*Ποια πλοία έχει ο ένας, ποια ο άλλος*

Πλέον, στη γραμμή δραστηριοποιούνται δύο εταιρίες – κοινοπραξίες:
– *Η πρώτη αφορά την Kerkyra Lines*, που εκμεταλλεύεται τα πλοία Αγία Θεοδώρα και Κέρκυρα Εξπρές (κλειστού τύπου), ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ και Νικόλαος (αμφίδρομα), Κέρκυρα, Αλκίνοος και Μενεκράτης (“παντόφλες”).
– Η δεύτερη, που προέκυψε από τη διάσπαση της ενιαίας κοινοπραξίας,* είναι η Kerkyra Seaways* που εκμεταλλεύεται τα πλοία ¶γιος Σπυρίδωνας (κλειστού τύπου), Ίωνας (αμφίδρομο κλειστού τύπου), Αγία Ερήνη, Νάντη, Ελένη και Νηρέας (“παντόφλες”).
Σε ώρες αιχμής, ο ανταγωνισμός έχει ξεκινήσει με πολλά δρομολόγια των δύο εταιριών να απέχουν 30 λεπτά το ένα με το άλλο (5:30 με 6:00, 11:15 με 11:45, 17:15 με 17:45 κ.ο.κ.).
Και οι δύο κοινοπραξίες έχουν εντάξει τους Παξούς στο πρόγραμμά τους: η Kerkyra Seaways με το πλοίο ¶γιος Σπυρίδων κάθε Τρίτη – Πέμπτη – Σάββατο για το χειμώνα, η Kerkyra Lines κάθε Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη, Παρασκευή και Κυριακή με το Αγία Θεοδώρα.

*Ανταγωνισμός στις εκπτώσεις*

Η Kerkyra Lines εξακολουθεί να παράσχει την έκπτωση σε εγγεγραμμένα μέλη με τιμή εισιτηρίου ΙΧ στα 10 ευρώ, με τη νέα κοινοπραξία να υιοθετεί σειρά εκπτώσεων: χωρίς την ανάγκη κάποιας εγγραφής, προσφέρεται το εισιτήριο για ΙΧ στην τιμή των 10 ευρώ σε όλους τους κατοίκους της Κέρκυρας αλλά και σε όλους τους μη Κερκυραίους που ταξιδεύουν στο νησί τουλάχιστον μία φορά την εβδομάδα.

*Σοκ στο νότιο Ιόνιο!*

Εν τω μεταξύ, στο νότιο Ιόνιο, κλυδωνισμοί επικρατούν στις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές μετά την αναστολή μεταφορικού έργου από τη μία εκ των δύο εταιριών, την Kefalonian Lines που διέθετε έως προχθές δύο πλοία στις γραμμές Κυλλήνη Ζάκυνθος και Κυλλήνη Κεφαλονιά. Το ένα εκ των δύο πλοίων της εταιρίας, το “ Νήσος Κεφαλόνια”, εξαγοράστηκε από την ταχύτατα αναπτυσσόμενη εταιρία του Mr. 11880 Α. Θεοδόση Levante Ferries, η οποία πλέον αποτελεί ουσιαστικά μονοπώλιο στις δύο αυτές γραμμές με τέσσερα συνολικά πλοία κλειστού τύπου. Το άλλο πλοίο, το Αλεξάνδρα Λ., μετακινείται στο Αιγαίο και, έτσι, στη γραμμή θα δραστηριοποιείται μόνο η κοινοπραξία Ionian Group συμφερόντων του κ. Θεοδόση, ενώ η Kefalonian Lines εξέδωσε ανακοίνωση στην οποία γνωστοποίησε την αποχώρησή της με βολές κατά φορέων της πολιτείας εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια: “Η Εταιρεία μας μετά την πολυετή και πρωτοφανή για τα δεδομένα της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, ιδιότυπη «δίωξη» από κρατικούς και άλλους φορείς, ιδιαίτερα μετά το 2015 κατέγραψε, στις ανωτέρω γραμμές, τεράστιες απώλειες, καθιστώντας έτσι μη βιώσιμη την εκμετάλλευσή τους από εμάς”.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

